# Duprasi - Fat tailed Gerbils for sale in Lancashire!?



## LoopyLeanne (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi people! 
I was wondering if any of you could help me find a duprasi, I've been looking for awhile now, i have most of the setup for the little buggers already, but its finding one available thats seems to be the hard part! If anyone who reads this breeds them in the said area (closer to Preston-Chorley the better!), or knows a place/person that does please drop me a reply/message, i would be very grateful! 

Thanks Leanne 

4.0.0 Fancy Mice 
1.1.0 Syrian Hamster 
0.0.2 Goldfish
0.1.0 Golden Cocker Spaniel 
1.0.0 Springer Spaniel

Plenty of experience with many animals at uni during animal welfare course. 
Favourites being Ferrets, Cockatiels, Amazon parrots, beardys, the useless hairy male pigs which i fail to remember the name of ¬.¬ And of course the Duprasi's


----------

